# E2e vs Streamlight 2L



## J Smith (Mar 14, 2004)

Am I missing something or is the Streamlight a much better deal.
Brightness-E2e 60 lums,Streamlight 73 lums
Light opptions-E2e incan only,Streamlight 3 LED or incan
E2e twist cap,Streamlight push button.
Price E2e 80.00,Streamlight 2L 29.99
Looks to me you get much more with the Streamlight Twin task 2L at a much lower price.


----------



## Brock (Mar 14, 2004)

Unless you’re picky about your lights go with the 2L. The 2L is quite a bit larger and I have noticed switch problems, although I have been told they have since fixed that.

Not to pick on the 2L, because it is a really good light for the $, heck it is cheaper then the Scorpion! But the build quality can't be compared to the E2e.


----------



## Brock (Mar 14, 2004)

Oh I should add the 2L is NOT brighter then the E2e, it is focused a bit tighter, better for distance lighting, but worse for indoor lighting, but there is no way it is putting out more lumens then the E2e.


----------



## J Smith (Mar 14, 2004)

I agree that the fir and finnish is not quite as good but for a EDC hard use,through in the truck light,WOW!


----------



## J Smith (Mar 14, 2004)

I was going by what streamlight had listed as the output and I did notice that my dads did seem brighter than my G2


----------



## artar (Mar 14, 2004)

You cant compare E2e with the 2L. Compare Sf A2 with 2L and E2e with TL2.


----------



## louie (Mar 14, 2004)

I have both, and they fit different needs. The E2e definitely has more light, I think it is a tighter beam then my TT2L incand. E2e body is much smaller, the hard anodize will hold up much better, the tailcap with twist/pushbutton is what some people like, and I think it's more artfully designed. It was expensive at $70, but more like $90 now, and lamps are expensive. The TT2L is great for the money, but I hate the button sequence (off-LED-off-incand-off, etc) so you never know what mode it will come on, and you have to roll the light around until you find the button. The body is bigger, I think the incand beam is less focused than the E2e (which can be good), and the beam is not really focusable like they say. Beam quality on both is very good, just different sized. The LED option is very nice. Incand lamps are reasonably priced. Customer service should be good for both.

Some people question many manufacturer's lumen ratings. I would not doubt that some are inflated, but the TT2L is likely in the same ball park as the other 2L lights. You might have to take into account the wider beam and I think they claim longer runtime than an E2e.

I have the TT2L in my car, and carry the E2e in my coat.


----------



## J Smith (Mar 14, 2004)

I just got Streamlight L1 on Ebay for 20.00 shipped.I think I will still get a E2e,just love the look a feel of them.


----------



## Double_A (Mar 25, 2004)

I love my TT-2L. If a newbie tells me they can't afford alot but what light should I buy? I tell them Streamlight's Twin-Task 2L!

But I agree with the others, the E2e kicks butt and is no way equal to the 2L. Minor league compared to major league.

GregR


----------



## J Smith (Mar 25, 2004)

Well I got the TT 1L and sold it the day after I got it.It was OK but no where near a surefire.Ended up getting a 6P and I have a Z2 body comeing.


----------



## daloosh (Mar 25, 2004)

You still need that E2E to complete your collection, J Smith. It's a great little performer. If you think the TT1L was OK, the TT2L is similarly OK, while the E2E is sharp, durable, highly functional and compact. All the things you need in a 2L EDC!

daloosh

6P and Z2 also excellent SF choices, but E2E almost as bright and more pocketable.


----------

